# Cubing Survey



## MEn (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have a friend that is gathering information for a study that calculates how much practice is required to have your speeds increase. If you would like put down your information here in order to contribute to this study, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


```
[B]Real Name:[/B]
[B]Age:[/B]
[B]Gender:[/B]
[B]Current Approximate Average:[/B]
[B]Approximate Average 6 months ago:[/B]
[B]Approximate Average 1 year ago:[/B]
[B]Hours Practiced Weekly:[/B]
[B]Cubing Since:[/B]
[B]Cubing Environment:[/B]
```

*Real Name:* Edwin Zhou
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* ~18 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~20 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~25 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~2 hours
*Cubing Since:* July 2009
*Cubing Environment:* At my desk, music blasting in ears.

I have adjusted


----------



## DaveyCow (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Dave Wing
Age: 36
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~51 seconds
Approximate Average 4 months ago: ~92 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~120 seconds (don't have records of times until 4 months ago)
Approximate Average 1 year ago: N/A
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~10 hours
Cubing Since: April 2011
Cubing Environment: Wherever I can, usually at my desk.

btw this is very interesting and informative - I'm glad you started this thread (and I'd be interested to see the results of your friends analysis! )


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Akash Rupela
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 17
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 35
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:*N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 30-40 (on an average, in college days, it becomes 15-20, in holidays 70-80)
*Cubing Since:*may 2011
*Cubing Environment:*mostly in front of laptop.On bed in holidays. In College days, on some desk, or often on footpath, and mostly music in headfones


----------



## MostEd (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Edward Betanyan
*Age:*15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:*23
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:*1min
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 3-4


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name: *Jack Cowart
*Age: *13
*Gender: * Male
*Current Approximate Average: * 19 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago: *37
*Approximate Average 1 year ago: *1:30 (This is more like 10 months ago. I started cubing almost exactly 11 months ago, and the first month I was really inconsistent.)
*Hours Practiced Weekly: * 15 on average
*Cubing Since:* January 22nd, 2011
*Cubing Environment:* A desk at home, with music going most of the time


----------



## MEn (Dec 29, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> btw this is very interesting and informative - I'm glad you started this thread (and I'd be interested to see the results of your friends analysis! )


Thank you for your feedback, it's very appreciated. The results will most likely be posted by the end of January.


----------



## Naillig (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Gillian Abadines
Age: 14
Gender: Female
Current Approximate Average: ~23 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~35 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~55 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~12 hours


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 29, 2011)

Name: Brandon Llewellyn
Age: 22
Gender: Male
Current Average: 29 seconds
Average six months ago: 50 seconds
Average 1 year ago: 1:10 
Hours practiced weekly: 10 (but only recently started practicing so much)


----------



## avgdi (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Alex VanderGriend
*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 17
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 19
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 25
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 5


----------



## JasonK (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Jason Kilbourn
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 16
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 19
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 28
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 17ish
*Cubing Since:* Early 2009
*Cubing Environment:* Desk in my room. No music but often videos or other stuff on the computer at the same time.


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Trevor Mahoney
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 13
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 16
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 25
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 6-8
*Cubing Since:* Auguest 2009 (Didnt take it seriously until this year though)
*Cubing Environment:* In my basement at my desk with deathcore blasting in my ears

On holidays my time practiced goes up by a lot.

You should also ask when they started cubing.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Aron Puddy-Mathew
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 13
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 13.5
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 14
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 1-2 (mostly not 3x3)
*Cubing Since:* August 2009
*Cubing Environment:* At my desk, music/youtube blasting in ears.

;_;


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Michael
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate average*: 15
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 13.5
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 17
*Hours Practised Weekly:* ???!?!?!!!!?! 1-2?


----------



## hcfong (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Hwee-Chong Fong
*Age:* 33
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 45 (Zhanchi)
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 2:30 (using unmodded and unlubed Rubik's storebought)
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 5:00 (using unmodded and unlubed Rubik's storebought)
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 10ish
*Cubing since:* December 2010
*Cubing environment:* In my room, at my desk during daytime and in the toilet in the evening as it's the only place in my flat with sufficient lighting. Needless to say, I try to practise as much as I can during the day.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Alex(ander) Lau
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* mid 10 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 25ish seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A (I've only been cubing since this February)
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~8 hours[/QUOTE]


----------



## Florian (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Florian Kreyssig
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 12.2
Approximate Average 4 months ago: 13
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 13.5 
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 17
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~10 hours
Cubing since: April 2010
Cubing enviroment: PublicTransport, MeetUps


----------



## Olji (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Rickard Jonsson
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 23 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 28 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 30 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 1-3 hours maximum


----------



## samkli (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Samuel Klingström
*Age:*15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average: *17-18
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 25-30 
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 60
*Hours Practiced Weekly: *5-7
*Cubing Since:* For fun: Summer 2009 For serious: November 2010
*Cubing Environment:* At my desk


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Maciej Prosowski
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 12 (Best Ao12 Sub-12)
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 16
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 27-31
*Hours practiced Weekly:* 15-21


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a nice idea, but I'm not sure if the results will have any accuracy. I've taught a lot of people martial-arts, and the ones who get anywhere, are the ones who think about it properly; you can practice all day every day, but if you don't think about it correctly, you'll only ever achieve a slight improvement. Do the survey, but be wary of the results, that's what I say.


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Oskar Janeš
*Age:* 13
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 21 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 32 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 75-80 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 7-10 hours


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Reinier Schippers
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 12.5
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 14.5
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 20
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 12ish


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Peter Nguyen
*Age:* 13
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 19-20 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 30 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* Started in late April 2011
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* Around 20-30 Hours


----------



## cs071020 (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Chan Yan
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Current Approximate Average: 20s
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 25s
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 30 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: more than 20 hours
Cubing Since: 2009
Cubing Environment: at my desk,in front of my computer


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Arnoldus Arkkawimba
Age: 11
Gender:Male
Current Approximate Average: 20s
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 60s
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 120s
Hours Practiced Weekly: 42-50


----------



## Lusti (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Julius Breuer
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 20s
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 22s
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 26s
Hours Practiced Weekly: 10


----------



## cubernya (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real*Name:* Jacob Pratt
*Gender:* Male
*Current*Approximate*Average:* 20 seconds
*Approximate*Average*6*months*ago:* 80 seconds
*Approximate*Average*1*year*ago:* N/A (only cubing since April)
*Hours*Practiced*Weekly:* approx. 2 practice, 5+ solving


----------



## Budisha (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Filip Budiša
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~55 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~90 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~4 minutes
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~3 hours


----------



## MEn (Dec 29, 2011)

Cube-Fu said:


> It's a nice idea, but I'm not sure if the results will have any accuracy. I've taught a lot of people martial-arts, and the ones who get anywhere, are the ones who think about it properly; you can practice all day every day, but if you don't think about it correctly, you'll only ever achieve a slight improvement. Do the survey, but be wary of the results, that's what I say.


 
Thank you for your feedback. I understand that the results will vary based heavily on one's cubing environment, but if the results are recorded en masse, I believe that there may be results that give similar statistics.

If you were to look at professional gamers for Starcraft 2, the general amount of practice that they get is around 40 hours a week. I feel like that number wasn't pulled out of their ass, but it was rather noticed by many professional gamers and that seems to be the normal amount of hours required in order to play it in a professional level. Of course, practicing any kind of hobby or skill requires the correct mindset in order to progress in your level, so I will be adding an "environment" category as well as the "cubing since" category as demanded by a couple of people.

Thank you so much for your feedback, it's greatly appreciated.

I have adjusted the survey, for those who have already answered, if you would like to answer again or edit your previous post, it would be awesome.


----------



## Moops (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Brendan Manning
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~31 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~ 3 minutes
Approximate Average 1 year ago: DNF
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~10 hours
Cubing Since: June 2011
Cubing Environment: At my desk with a little background noise.


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Bryan Rusinque
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~18 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~3 minutes (Had just started)
Approximate Average 1 year ago: N/A
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~20 hours
Cubing Since: June-July 2011
Cubing Environment: In front of my laptop.


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 29, 2011)

Age: 12
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~24 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~40 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~85 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~3 hours
Cubing Since: July 2010
Cubing Environment: at a desk, sometimes some music going


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 29, 2011)

You asked us to redo it. Redo I will.
*Real Name:* Alex(ander) Lau
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* ~10.5 seconds (my signature times are kinda outdated...)
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~25 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 8
*Cubing Since:* February 2011
*Cubing Environment:* A very low table. Or on public transport.

wouldn't it be better to use a survey engine to run this? Like ask everyone to go on surveymonkey and do it


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Colin Boyd
Age: 13
Gender: Male 
Current Approximate Average: 19-20 
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 25
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 50
Hours Practiced Weekly: 6-9
Cubing Since: November 2010
Cubing Environment: At my desk sometimes music sometimes not or on my couch with the TV on.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Thompson Clarke
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~10 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~11 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~12 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~5 hours
Cubing Since: January 2008
Cubing Environment: At a desk


----------



## sear70 (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name:Bill Brown
Age:41
Gender:Male
Current Approximate Average:52 Seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago:52 Seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago:1:40
Hours Practiced Weekly:2-8 Hours a day, not for speed just solving.
Cubing Since:2008
Cubing Environment:I take a few cubes with me every were. mostly at home in my "man cave "


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 29, 2011)

MEn said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I understand that the results will vary based heavily on one's cubing environment, but if the results are recorded en masse, I believe that there may be results that give similar statistics.
> 
> If you were to look at professional gamers for Starcraft 2, the general amount of practice that they get is around 40 hours a week. I feel like that number wasn't pulled out of their ass, but it was rather noticed by many professional gamers and that seems to be the normal amount of hours required in order to play it in a professional level. Of course, practicing any kind of hobby or skill requires the correct mindset in order to progress in your level, so I will be adding an "environment" category as well as the "cubing since" category as demanded by a couple of people.
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad you appreciate my experience; what you may achieve, is a minimal amount of cubes solved, or minimal amount of hours required, which could be beneficial to lots of people. But I think there's an awful lot to be said about the individual; I wouldn't expect everyone to be able to understand complex algebra, no matter how hard they tried, as I wouldn't expect everyone to be able to play a musical instrument. But you might gain an acceptable standard, so why not.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Dec 29, 2011)

Real name: The wonderful wizard of Braintree.
Age: 30
Gender: male
CAA: 15 sec
AA6mnths: 18-20sec
AA1yr:16-18sec (technique change)
HPW: 10-20 (not neccessarily speed, or 3x3)
Cubing since: 2008 (I think)
cubing env: at home, sitting with the t.v on, or standing at my folks. 
Standard practicing regime:groups of fifty for general practice, groups of twelve for consistency, groups of five for ironing out problems. Plus non-timed solves, for learning algs, and keeping limber.


----------



## asportking (Dec 29, 2011)

Why do you need our real names? I'm not trying to be suspicious or anything, but I just don't see why they'd apply to someones improvement.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Juan Camilo Vargas
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 16
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 20
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 35
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 10 (I have been practicing less than I did before)
*Cubing Since:* Around October-November 2009
*Cubing Environment:* Computer desk, always music and yellowish artificial light..


----------



## MostEd (Dec 29, 2011)

redo:
*Real Name:* Edward Betanyan
*Age:* 15
*Gender:*Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 22.5
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:*2:00
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 5-7(re calculated)
*Cubing Since:*Jun 2010
*Cubing Environment:* Siting in front of the laptop


----------



## APdRF (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Alberto Pérez ...
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 14
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~18
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~30
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 15 to 20
*Cubing Since:* September 2010
*Cubing Environment:* In the sofa with my sisters playing around me...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Ryan Vall
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* ~20 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~45 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 1 minute? (I don't really know, I didn't keep track of my times then)
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~9
*Cubing Since:* First solve was in late 2009 (November?) - Didn't cube in 2010 - Started speedcubing in April 2011
*Cubing Environment:* Desk/Laptop in my room. Music is usually playing - besides that, it's quiet.


----------



## Piebomb (Dec 29, 2011)

Real name: Lucas Sapiens
age:14
Gender: male
current aproximate average: 29
Aproximate average 6 months ago: 1:30
aproximate average 12 months ago: 2:30
Hours practiced weekly: 20
Cubing since: January 2011
cubing enviroment: in my room either listening to music or watching tv
I was averaging 23 but I stopped for a month so I went back up to 29


----------



## insane569 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Gabriel Luevano
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 18
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 21
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 35
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~20
*Cubing Since:* September 2009
*Cubing Environment:* Home with nonstop music


----------



## TheSixSquares (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Chris Howell
Age: 14
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~35
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~1 min
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ?
Hours Practiced Weekly: 2
Cubing Since: 2009
Cubing Environment: My room, always quiet


----------



## MiPiCubed (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Sam Carreiro
*Age:* 22
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 17 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 24 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 45 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 15 ish
*Cubing Since:* january 2011, almost exactly 1 year ago
*Cubing Environment:* anywhere


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name: *Daniel Wu
* Age: *17
* Gender: *Male
* Current Approximate Average: *13.3-13.7
* Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 14.2
* Approximate Average 1 year ago: *14.5
* Hours Practiced Weekly: *6-12
* Cubing Since: *2003 first solve, ~2008 started speedcubing
* Cubing Environment:* At a table


----------



## yockee (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Phil Golub
*Age:* 34
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 15 - 16 sec.
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 17 - 18
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 18 - 19
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 100 if not more (not all hours are serious timed practice, but I am ALWAYS solving a cube).
*Cubing Since:* I've known how to solve since 2007, but seriously started sometime in 2008.
*Cubing Environment:* At computer desk with TV in background.


----------



## cityzach (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Zach Goldman
*Age: *14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average: *15 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago: *17 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago: *25 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly: *10 ish im not sure exactly
*Cubing Since: *December 2009, exactly 2 years ago
*Cubing Environment:* At my desk


----------



## JyH (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Jeffrey Hori
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 13
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 16
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~50? (Really have no clue)
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 10
*Cubing Since:* First solve - ~2006 - Speedcubing - September/October 2010
*Cubing Environment:* Desk + computer and lights, sometimes music


----------



## aaronb (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Aaron Bissonnette
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 16
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 35
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 5-7 (Probably around 14, for the first few months)
*Cubing Since:* April 2011
*Cubing Environment:* At a computer desk, usually music, whatever lighting needed (Sometimes a window, lamps, light bulbs etc.)


----------



## Krag (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Henrik Krag
*Age:* 23
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 19
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 23
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 25
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 5
*Cubing Since:* September 2009
*Cubing Environment:* At my desk in front of my computer, sometimes watching TV.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Andrew McClenney
Age: 13
Current Approximate Average: 20 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 40 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 2 minutes
Hours practiced weekly: 7
Cubing since: December 2010
Cubing Environment: At my desk lit by lamps always listening to music.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Nick Rech
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~19
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~25
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~60
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~35 hours (I have a lot of free time. T.T)
Cubing Since: November/December 2010(I think)
Cubing Environment: Anywhere, but mostly at my computer.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Eric Kulchycki
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~16 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~20 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~45 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~20 min
Cubing Since: December 2008
Cubing Environment: At my desk in front of my computer.


----------



## chrissyD (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Christopher Daryl Dickson
*Age:* 17 
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 14
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 24
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 27
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 10 
*Cubing Since:* 2009 (Didn't cube in 2010)
*Cubing Environment:* Sitting on my bed, my room is too small for a desk -___-


----------



## fastcubesolver (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: James Donahue
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 13 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 20 seconds 
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 40-50 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: 15-40
Cubing Since: 2008
Cubing Environment: in front of computer, with loud music


----------



## jorgeskm (Dec 29, 2011)

Real Name: Jorge Castillo
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 13
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 13.5
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 16
Hours Practiced Weekly: 10
Cubing Since: March 2009
Cubing Environment: In my room.


----------



## Specs112 (Dec 29, 2011)

Real name: Chris Anderson
Age: 17
Gender: M
Current approximate average: 18
Approximate average 6 months ago: 21
Approximate average 1 year ago: 30
Hours practiced weekly: 5
Cubing since: August 2008 (didn't practice at all 2009-2010)
Cubing environment: At my computer


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Zach Lowry
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* ~30
*Approximate Average 2 months ago:* somewhere around 1:15-1:30
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 8-9 hours (with weekend time)
*Cubing Since:* late October 2011
*Cubing Environment:* My couch, or at my desk with my stackmats timer


----------



## cubersmith (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Euan Smith
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 19.0 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 25-26 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~50 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 4
*Cubing Since:* June 2010
*Cubing Environment:* Bedroom with music usually


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Yuri Numerov
*Age:* 20
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 42
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 1:00:00
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* Between 5 and 20
*Cubing Since:* 26 april 2011
*Cubing Environment:* Desk in my room with music, underground, car, train... everywhere when I have to wait or I have nothing to do.


----------



## zerkelas (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Edward Kennedy
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* ~25 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~1 min 30 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* N/A
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 1-2
*Cubing Since:* Early July 2011
*Cubing Environment:* Desk in my room with music or at my couch with music or television.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Sarah Strong
*Age*: 19 
*Gender:* Female
*Current Approximate Average: *~12 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~11.5 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago: * ~11.5 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 0-1 hours
*Cubing Since:* March 2007
*Cubing Environment: *In my bedroom, no noise.


----------



## Thaynara (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Thaynara Santana de Oliveira
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Female
*Current Approximate Average:* ~12 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* ~ 13 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~18 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* I can tell that is a bunch, because i'm in vacation time, so ..... almost time I cube
*Cubing Since:* January of 2010
*Cubing Environment :* My room. And also playing Counter-Strike!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:* Luke Josten
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 21 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 33 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 1 minute and 30 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~ 5 hours
*Cubing Since:* September 2010
*Cubing Environment:* Computer desk, usually no music


----------



## jrb (Dec 29, 2011)

*Real Name:*Joshua Brown
*Age:*12
*Gender:*Male
*Current Approximate Average:*21 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:*30 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:*1 minute
*Hours Practiced Weekly:*4
*Cubing Since:*November 30, 2010
*Cubing Environment:*My bedroom at my desk, sometimes with music


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name:* Ben Whitmore
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 13
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 15
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 17
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 2
*Cubing Since:* 2003
*Cubing Environment:* My desk.


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name*: Jillian Fraser
*Age*: 16
*Gender*: Female
*Current Approximate Average*: 23
*Approximate Average 6 months ago*: 45
*Approximate Average 1 year ago*: 50
*Hours Practiced Weekly*: ~7
*Cubing Since*: Early 2010
*Cubing Environment*: My desk, sometimes with music, school


----------



## onlyleftname (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name:* Avik Roychowdhury (mouthful right?)
*Age:* 15
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 17.5
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 32
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* Wasn't cubing 1 year ago
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* 10?
*Cubing Since:* April, 2011
*Cubing Environment:* My lap


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name:* Calvin Le
*Age:*14
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:*18
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:*22
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:*30
*Hours Practiced Weekly:*12
*Cubing Since:*2008
*Cubing Environment:*Indoors


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 30, 2011)

Real Name: Jianhan Choong
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~14 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~17 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~18 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~2 hours
Cubing Since: March 2009
Cubing Environment: Around the house, on the couch, in my room, anywhere I have access to CCT or my Stackmat.

I had exams so I didn't cube very much this year, and I don't practice 3x3 much, so these are some other factors you might want to take into consideration.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name:* Andrea Panyavong
*Age:* 19
*Gender:* Female
*Current Approximate Average:* ~18-20 seconds
*Approximate Average 6 months ago: *~20 seconds
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* ~23 seconds
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* ~4-6 hours
*Cubing Since:*November 2007, I think.
*Cubing Environment:* In my room. Usually on my desk, but since it's Winter, I've been cubing on my bed lately. I usually like music or just any background noise playing.


----------



## chris w (Dec 30, 2011)

Real Name: Chris Wilkinson
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 11.5
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 12-13
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 14.5
Hours Practiced Weekly: in the last 6months not more than 2 (because of school), since school finished about a month ago 10-15hrs I would guess.
Cubing Since: 2007, seriously since December 2008
Cubing Environment: At my desk, music or TV in the background


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2011)

Real Name: Tim Major
Age: 15
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: 14
Approximate Average 6 months ago: 14
Approximate Average 1 year ago: 14
Hours Practiced Weekly: Less than an hour, except maybe 5 or 6 hours meetup weeks.
Cubing Since: 2009
Cubing Environment: My bed, the train, Melbourne Central.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Dec 30, 2011)

*Real Name:* D Carpenter
*Age:* 18
*Gender:* Male
*Current Approximate Average:* 21
*Approximate Average 6 months ago:* 22
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:* 25
*Hours Practiced Weekly:* Less than 1 hour for 3x3
*Cubing Since:* November 2009 (although I had a forced cubing break for about 9 months this year, January - October 2011, forgot almost everything but lost no time on my average) so you could also say I re"started" Late October 2011
*Cubing Environment:* College and my badly lit bedroom

And why is this so called "survey" only based on 3x3 :confused:


----------



## MEn (Jan 3, 2012)

Bumpity bump. Let's get to 100 posts


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 3, 2012)

*Real Name: Collin Burns*
*Age: 12*
*Gender: Male*
*Current Approximate Average: 12-14*
*Approximate Average 6 months ago: 18-20*
*Approximate Average 1 year ago:40*
*Hours Practiced Weekly:4-8*
*Cubing Since: September 2010*
*Cubing Environment: Desk in my room, sometimes (soft) music* 

Good luck, and I hope this helps!


----------



## angham (Jan 3, 2012)

Real Name: Angus Hamill
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Current Approximate Average: ~19 seconds
Approximate Average 6 months ago: ~26 seconds
Approximate Average 1 year ago: ~35 seconds
Hours Practiced Weekly: ~7 hours
Cubing Since: October 2010
Cubing Environment: PC in kitchen


----------

